# ooo  secours



## nathaaa (2 Juin 2008)

bonjour à tous,
Une mise à jour de l'EFI a planté mon macbook pro 15" depuis samedi matin,
symptomes : ecran noir, début de démarrage, un bruit vers le lecteur CD, et puis rien d'autre ...

que pourrais je faire ??? je n'ose meme pas inserer le CD d'install

pourriez vous me conseiller ... merci d'avance 

nathalie


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juin 2008)

As-tu suivi la procédure d'installation?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Oui, parce que, après la mise à jour de l'EFI, au démarage, il faut appuyer *longtemps* sur le bouton de démarrage (comme dit dans la procédure - jusqu'à entendre un bip ou avoir la lumière de veille qui clignote)


----------



## nathaaa (2 Juin 2008)

oui on me demandait d'appuyer longtemps en redemmarrant, il n'a jamais redemarrer ..:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Mais est-ce qu'il a fait le bip ou le voyant qui clignote comme annoncé ?

Je te dis ça, parce que, moi, la mise à jour de l'EFI m'a donné des sueurs froides une bonne demi-heure (au secours, mon mbp ne démare plus ! Il est tout neuf ! Aïe aïe aïe caramba !) avant que je n eme décide à suivre vraiment les instructions.

Laisse appuyé au moins trente secondes - s'il ne se passe rien, ouais, tu as un problème et, à part le SAV, je ne vois pas trop ce que tu peux faire.


----------

